# Cant install FreeBSD 13 on Hard Disk partition



## Schroter (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi All,

I am trying to install FreeBSD on a disk where I have already installed Linux in. I used Gparted to create another partition in the disk and formatted it in NTFS file format. But when trying to install FreeBSD, the whole disk is shown instead of the partitions. Hence, I have to wipe to whole drive (Intel SSD) to install FreeBSD 13.

Would anyone be able to help me with this regard please.

Thanks & Best Regards

Schroter Michael


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2022)

Schroter said:


> But when trying to install FreeBSD, the whole disk is shown instead of the partitions.


You will need to do a custom install in that case. The "automatic" install assumes you want to install FreeBSD on its own.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 8, 2022)

Cross-reference Install FreeBSD 13 on Hard Disk partition ▶









						[UEFI/GPT] [Dual-Boot] How to install FreeBSD (with ZFS) alongside another OS (sharing the same disk)
					

Important notes: 1) This tutorial assumes you have the OS you want to dual-boot with already installed on your drive, and that you already have freed up some disk space. Essentially, you will be installing FreeBSD with root-on-ZFS on the remaining free space of the disk, instead of using the...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

